# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc.

## FALCOCONTROL E.I.R.L.

*Servicio de control biológico de plagas de aves en agricultura*. Si el cliente lo desea usamos métodos complemetarios (auditivos y visuales). Somos representantes en el Perú de Merlin Systems U.S.A.; distribuidores autorizados de Bird Gard U.S.A. Y JTEATON U.S.A.  *www.falcocontrol.com*Temas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva, Pimiento Piquillo y Berries Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Plagas de aves - control integral Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc.

----------

